# Framingham State Deputy Chief



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Deputy Chief of Police/Assistant Director*
Framingham State University 
in Framingham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/22/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Framingham State University is a vibrant comprehensive liberal arts school. Anything more is just bullshit.

*Job Description:*
GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:
Framingham State University's Deputy Chief of Police/Director of Public Safety serves as the second in command to the Chief of University police. The Deputy supports the search and recruitment of new officers and is responsible for maintaining annual reports, leading the university's emergency preparedness initiatives, and functions as the functional leader of the department's racially just policing protocols and the department's protocols for supporting the university's anti-racism mission.
SUPERVISION EXERCISED:
Lieutenants, Sergeants, Patrolmen, civilian staff, student workers (when applicable)
SUPERVISION RECEIVED:
Chief of University Police
EXAMPLES OF SPECIFIC DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

Create, communicate, implement and annually review the department mission statement, values, goals and objectives.
Recruit, select, evaluate and retain exceptional police department staff.
Draft, implement and/ or update contemporary rules, regulations, policies and procedures.
Provide for the safety and professional development of staff through training and mentoring.
Conduct and assist others in conducting roll call trainings and briefings designed to maintain the readiness and awareness of staff.
Coordinate campus emergency and disaster preparedness, response and recovery planning.
Evaluate and monitor a comprehensive police records management system using relational database technology.
Manage compliance with all federal, state and local reporting requirements, including the Clery Act.
Conduct grant research and prepare and submit requests for funding when appropriate.
Oversee major event pre-planning and operations.
Assist with parking management and enforcement.
Assists with the budget process and serves as grant coordinator, managing personnel Issues.
Oversees department's assessment program under the Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission (MPAC).
Managing department's inventory, evidence and property.
Work with prosecuting attorney's, courts, and the Office of Community Standards and/or the Office of Residence Life and Housing.
Ensures that affirmative action, equal opportunity and diversity are integrally part of all actions and decisions within the scope of duties.
Coordinate with Office of Residence Life and Housing personnel to provide student-centered public safety support services.
Ensure anti-racism measures are being trained to all department staff and continue the ongoing efforts
Ensure that the department meets and exceeds the university's commitment to anti-racism initiatives on campus
Serve as the primary liaison for all affinity groups on campus for both student and employee groups
Oversee the review, recommendations and implementation of the Racially Just Policing Model as outlined in the authored by the American Civil Liberties Union of Massachusetts (ACLUM) and Bridgewater State University (BSU).
Work closely and collaboratively with the Vice President of Diversity, Inclusion and Community Engagement, the Director of the Center for Inclusive Excellence and the police department's Community Resource Officer.
Ensure the police department is meeting or exceeding the requirements under the Massachusetts Police Reform Act.
Performing other duties as assigned, including support during on-campus recruitment initiatives.
WORKING CONDITIONS:
This position may require employee to works in adverse conditions (weather, high stress), stand for long periods of time, lift items over 50 pounds, carry a firearm and other police related equipment and operate a vehicle.
*Requirements:*
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:

A four-year degree from an accredited College or University; a combination of education, training and experience maybe substituted/considered.
At least ten years' experience in law enforcement, five of which must have been supervisory in nature; or an equivalent combination of training and experience.
Graduate of full time Municipal Police Academy Training certified and approved by the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) (or equivalent, as determined by the Chief of Police and MPTC/POST). Candidates MUST be a certified police officer in Massachusetts per MPTC/POST standards.
Candidates eligible for appointment as a Special State Police Officer under Chapter 22C, Section 63, Chapter 15A, Section 22, Chapter 73, Section 18, without additional training;
Knowledge of police procedures and practices, the law of arrest and criminal procedures.
Strong written and oral communication skills and the ability to prepare written reports.
Strong Interpersonal skills
Current and valid Massachusetts Class A license to carry firearms, or ability to obtain;
Current and valid Massachusetts Driver's License;
CPR/AED/First Responder certification; current and valid
PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:
Management prefers candidates with the following:

Ten years of law enforcement experience that includes at least five years of supervisory or administrative experience.
Advanced law enforcement training that includes supervisory and administrative courses. I.E.; MPI - Executive Development Program, FBI - LEEDA.
Demonstrated proficiency with computer applications currently used by patrol officers and/or dispatchers.
Demonstrated strong leadership skills and strong written and verbal communications skills.
Demonstrate a proficient understanding of the following;
Emergency Management and how it applies to a College or University;
Clery Act reporting guidelines;
Emergency reporting guidelines.
Candidates who are bilingual in English and Spanish or English and Portuguese are strongly encouraged to apply.
*Additional Information:
Requirements to Maintain Appointment:*

Annual in service trainings will be required.
Specialized training will be required.
Officers failing to receive a warrant from the State Police, to serve as a Special State Police Officer or who may have their warrants suspended during their employment will be subject to dismissal from employment.
A failure to maintain a license to carry a firearm and/or a valid driver's license will subject officers to dismissal.
This is a full-time, exempt, benefits-eligible position in the Association of Professional Administrators (APA) bargaining unit with a title of (Assistant Director). The salary range is $82,000-87,000.
It is the policy of Framingham State University that all employees be fully vaccinated against COVID-19, including booster if eligible, before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by FSU, to be verified after a verbal offer of employment has been accepted, and before employment begins. Prospective employees may submit a request for a medical or religious exemption to the COVID-19 vaccination requirement to Human Resources. Furthermore, FSU employees must wear a mask inside certain campus spaces.
Framingham State University conducts criminal history and sexual offender record checks on recommended finalists prior to final employment for all positions. Candidates who make it to the semi-finalist round will undergo a complete background check, medical exam, psychological exam and drug testing.
Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.
Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.
*Application Instructions:*
Candidates must apply online by submitting:

Cover Letter,
Resume/CV,
Equity and Inclusion Statement,
Names and contact information for three (3) professional references.
*The Equity and Inclusion Statement is an opportunity for candidates to discuss professional skills, experience and/or willingness to engage in activities that would enhance the university's efforts to promote a diverse, equitable, and inclusive community. Equity and inclusion statements will be considered as part of a transparent and comprehensive review of candidate application materials.
For full consideration, application materials must be received by 07/15/2022. However, applications may continue to be reviewed until the position is filled.
Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.
Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or [email protected].


----------

